
Neal Stephenson: The Salon Interview (2004) - jseliger
http://www.salon.com/2004/04/21/stephenson_4/
======
jseliger
This interview is part of his just-published collection, _Some Remarks: Essays
and Other Writing_ , which isn't bad, but most of its contents are highly and
easily accessible online—most notably, "Mother Earth Mother Board":
<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass_pr.html> , which is as good a
reason to have a Kindle and Instapaper as anything I've ever seen.

